# Red-foot Trade? 8" male for 6" female?



## Madkins007 (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone interested in trading an 8" male Red-foot that really wants to breed for a 6" probable female? 

My herd has a big male, a medium male and female, and two young'uns and I would like a better mating ratio.


----------



## Candy (Sep 19, 2009)

Madkins, just by chance you would be interested and didn't see the post already and can't find anyone that wants to trade, Danny is selling a 7 inch female and she's beautiful. Just thought I'd mention it. I wanted her, but Danny says not a good idea to put a Redfoot female with a Cherryhead male like Dale.


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 20, 2009)

Candy- thanks! I saw the post and am sorely tempted, but a.) I don't have a spare $200 right now (mostly due to rebuilding the indoor habitat) and b.) I don't have space for a new one without finding a good home for an old one.

I know the odds are slim, but I thought I would at least ask before the weather turned!


----------

